# need to re-dye garments, which dye is the best?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,
I have garments that are already hot pink and 50 cotton/50 poly and 300gram, does anyone know how I could dye them navy blue, black, pruple, etc. permanently?

The home dye kits seem to run after awhile. I have tried Dylon, both hot and cold water versions, both run. And dont even think about putting those clothes with others in the wash as they'll run.

There has to be a dye that is permanent that won't run.

any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

50/50 garments would take 2 different types of dye -polyester needs disperse dye and heat (if I remember correctly) and cotton a reactive dye which is usually done without heat. Generally, if you dye with a reactive dye for the cotton you will end up with a heathered look as the polyester won't take the dye. You may have luck dyeing both using a vat dye (indigo is a vat dye) which actually coats the fibers as opposed to integrating into the fiber. If you are in the US try Aljo or ProChem. They may be able to assist you. Good luck.
PJ


----------

